# New Mice I Picked Up from the ECMA Fall Show!



## Stina

Finally got my photos of everyone edited!!! (I still have to get photos from the show itself edited...) I could NOT be happier with these guys!!!

A^y doe picked up from jenny

A^y red mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

A^y red mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

Blue burmese fox satin angora doe picked up from Cindy on my way home

blue burmese fox satin angora mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue burmese fox satin angora mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

Mock chocolate fox angora doe picked up from Cindy on my way home

mock chocolate fox angora mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

mock chocolate fox angora mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

Blue rex from Amy

blue rex doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

blue rex doe by Stina_83, on Flickr

c^ch/c^fch? sepia? doe picked up from jenny

dark c-diluted mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

dark c-diluted mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

c^ch/c^e? doe picked up from jenny

dark mud mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

dark dark mud mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

c diluted manx doe from jenny!!!

c-diluted manx mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

c-diluted manx mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

c-diluted manx mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

dove manx doe from jenny!!!

dove manx mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

dove manx mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

dove manx mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

c-diluted yellow? x-brindle doe from jenny 

sex-linked brindle mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

sex-linked brindle mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

sex-linked brindle mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

c-diluted yellow? x-brindle manx doe from jenny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

manx x-brindle mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

manx x-brindle mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

manx x-brindle mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

ivory (c^e/c) doe from jenny

ivory mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

ivory mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

Pew texel doe picked up from Cindy on the way home

pink eyed white texel mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

pink eyed white texel mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

Pew doe from Melissa

pink eyed white mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

pink eyed white mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

Black eyed silver buck picked up from Cindy on the way home

black eyed silver mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

black eyed silver mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

last but certainly not least!....a very nice pew buck from jenny 

pink eyed white mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

pink eyed white mouse by Stina_83, on Flickr

....and also the 2 rat does I picked up from Jenny....heh

american blue capped rat by Stina_83, on Flickr

siamese double rex rat by Stina_83, on Flickr


----------



## HemlockStud

Stina, what kind of camera do you use?! I love how clear the pictures are!


----------



## Stina

Thanks!  These were taken with a Fuji Finepix....S3?....I think?...It's my husband's camera...but I've pretty much taken it over now that I'm learning how to use it...lol I want a good macro lense for it though!


----------



## Jack Garcia

I have the same brand of camera! But I'm not nearly as adept with its intricacies as are you.


----------



## Stina

Steve's camera is a dSLR...I'm still learning how to use it....


----------



## SarahC

Some beauties,you're going to be busy.


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Lovely mice and some super pics too!


----------



## minibears

wow i love them all, but esp the black eyed silver buck and the 'dark mud mouse' has lovely big ears. i know manx is controlled by a different gene over there but i didn't know it was such a different story and that they were so rare, good luck


----------



## Lottiz

WOW! I really love yoru pics and yo got some very nice darlings there. I'm very interested in the genotype of your black eye silver. Do you know the genotype?
-L


----------



## Stina

he should be a/a d/d c^ch/c  One of my projects is working towards texel black eyed silvers with the light, clear color of show quality pink eyed silvers  This guy is FAR from that quality of color (and has noticeable points)...but I couldn't pass him up...and I bred his mom


----------



## Stina

> i know manx is controlled by a different gene over there but i didn't know it was such a different story and that they were so rare, good luck


Yes, manx is dominant here and very very very few people have the gene......so far as I'm aware as of this moment in time, jenny and I may be the ONLY people in the US with manx....I could be wrong...but I don't know of anyone else actively working with it. (love you jenny!!)


----------



## Lottiz

Stina said:


> he should be a/a d/d c^ch/c  One of my projects is working towards texel black eyed silvers with the light, clear color of show quality pink eyed silvers  This guy is FAR from that quality of color (and has noticeable points)...but I couldn't pass him up...and I bred his mom


he looks so sweet! I want to call this kind of bleached tips snow flake, :lol: :love1


----------



## zany_toon

Wow!! What beautiful mice!! I can't decide which one I love most :love1


----------



## Jack Garcia

Stina said:


> i know manx is controlled by a different gene over there but i didn't know it was such a different story and that they were so rare, good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, manx is dominant here and very very very few people have the gene......so far as I'm aware as of this moment in time, jenny and I may be the ONLY people in the US with manx....I could be wrong...but I don't know of anyone else actively working with it. (love you jenny!!)
Click to expand...

I have it. Well, right now I have two bucks and I'm not breeding them because I have too many other things going on. I'm going to have another litter in March.

Over here it's the Brachyury (T/*) gene which causes an abbreviated tail. It's associated with a slight incident of slow-growing chordomas, but I know this only from reading it in lab reports. The chordomas grow so slowly the mice die _from_ something else, but _with_ chordomas, sort of like prostate cancer in humans. Very few or no people die _from_ it, rather _with_ it.

edited because apparently I've forgotten how to make italic text.


----------



## countrygall721

Such cuties! I love them all, But that last rattie is so precious! . Awesome photography!


----------



## setterchick

Ekkkk SO CUTE!!!


----------



## SiamMeece

Wow, that's quite a bunch  Great pics!


----------



## Stina

sorry jack! I forgot jenny gave you a couple


----------



## mice-lover

GRR LOL how do u keep your mice so still for a photo hahaha :lol: mine are little explorors (i think they all are)
cant keep em' still for more then 5 seconds... :x

Very pretty mice i like 

BEAUTIFUL rats to ive always liked rex rats/mice.
And the first rat is soooo pretty.....


----------



## Stina

I don't get them to sit stil....I put them on something with a small space so they can't go anywhere....lol


----------



## mice-lover

haha mine will always climb down..


----------



## Stina

if its tall enough that they can't reach the ground easily most mice won't readily try to climb down


----------

